# Which Yak for me (and poll results so far)



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

red.. you are fast becoming a legend... 8)


----------



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

Red, 
You are a legend, this is just what I need, I cant believe there are no cons on the Swing or Prowler or are they just perfect?
:roll: 
I would be interested to know if all the Yak owners who took part in the poll would change and if so to what and why?
Thanks again Red fantastic stuff.

Ian


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcPnDCUAAC/fgAASUKeAEoRhWAo///+gMADhA01GiZNTJo0zSnpkJo9Rsk9QanpGiZGpmkGgA0AGhjTQaAGTQGRpoYmjCEujQqY7qGGnD0FZlt4VxbP9GkNF/NqxCmlztAu70nZDCjjqoHMyYduGb32CpuObb2rffdWuj5R7fC5FOxyIJHdkF4OEV6eXf3QZ+opcn18tGxuKVATJbOET18nmdyqhQ333zr19rgyTxJaq50yhRrVa82pFLLTe5iAmiXELQi6EC01F+uiix81f5HYRL4IkDUjFDnNRJWmeEIIKXuZQVWi8OQ2EnHFoFzLUMm2/AglXeldhBipWldI0jFQrWMcYjKgIaMtspgumcgbGOwNZgv8XckU4UJDD5wwl


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

I think you could have made more of the difference within the prowler section withregards the elite. Its not just a p15 with a bit more plastic or XT'ed. If you want to know more on them the why not contact the team at Johnson outdoors here in NZ and see what they say the differences are. They have developed this model in NZ so are probably the best to give you a run down on the differences. They are passionate about yak fishing so I'm sure they will give to the stuff.

regards JB


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

well done Red. I made a suggestion to the administrators a couple of weeks ago about having our own kayak review section in the forum - that way each and all of us could do a review of our own kayak - it would be an excellent resource for anyone wanting to know the pros and cons of each yak - but i never heard anything more about it. I am willing to do a review on my observations of the pros and cons of my Prowler 15 - I think it would also encourage those 'lurkers' who don't post very often to put a post up about their own yaks.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

fisher said:


> well done Red. I made a suggestion to the administrators a couple of weeks ago about having our own kayak review section in the forum - that way each and all of us could do a review of our own kayak - it would be an excellent resource for anyone wanting to know the pros and cons of each yak - but i never heard anything more about it. I am willing to do a review on my observations of the pros and cons of my Prowler 15 - I think it would also encourage those 'lurkers' who don't post very often to put a post up about their own yaks.


fisher, the "Which Kayak for me? and "Rigged Kayaks' sections usually cover off on most of this info

most members have posted pics of their rigged yaks in that section and have made comments about pros and cons of their yaks in their posts. this also gives other members the chance to see how these yaks are rigged and ask questions of the owner


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeLBdDoAAB/fgAASUKeAEhAxEAo/7/+gMACtoRAmj1NAAGmhoaeoCIZTRiDTQABoGgNT0Kam1PSNqDQeieoB6mQ4BYtITy4QY3YtDLJ6UHMXqHsg3H5amEEzrRdJmKBepaCajKYmHrWz7iiG4vTFB7aYePmm5mjU0dkav1nZrCnQRc6J6gYYy2tJCCGV4JWMhL7jnOEyDlYgGQS4lcCIj1hIRhnTO+TzxW1V1I2EAhvtNgkzlJNxZjoHowJdA/xdyRThQkOLBdDo


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Red: you could consider putting the new Malibu Mini-X in that first paragraph. Don't think anyone has actually seen one in the flesh yet as the first have yet to arrive in Oz. Should be here in a couple of weeks though.


----------



## outerlimit (Sep 2, 2005)

Good work Red!

If you want to get the Hobie Mirage Outback closer in specs to the other 3 kayaks you can list the standard Outback without the fisherman package which comprises plug-in cart, anchor and cooler bag. It makes it a closer comparison and also brings the price down to $2150. With the package it's $2280.


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

One thing though. As I understand the Hobies are made in Canada, not the US.
I am prepared to be corrected of course.
Cheers,
Jake


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQCHRpsAACdfgAASYIfYEIwwEAA/b9+gMACmCKfqYqfqanlBoaep5T0npHqAYZGmmmRhMjBNAYIaJpTyTxNQGIaGhmoCLcgOds7RyAJYpS4xHmpml3V/dUR+JZ3gFQbBtapzksOavRKM2Qa0HXQikJBxD1rbAybXgUzoFi/D3kzAmIBz0GxVRULVsoWSeOquukUEJfWazrSUwYgEJong7aKbs+YpALJygWRyA2WRVoyJpgmN8a77zlMm0O+j3ns5ewNxQRqvB2uVjN9blhFOIeB0/i7kinChIAEOjTY=


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

OK red hears a few points on the elite

Prowler elite, now 4.5m in lenght and built on the foundation of the P15 and P13. Targeted specifically at yak fishers this model is a ready to go option which enables great offshore capability. Key features are the patented transducer scupper which allows externally fitted transducer recessed into the hull. Additionally this model has "insert" nuts which allow easy and 100% waterproof accessorising. This inserts are moulded into the plastic on production. The elite comes with seat, 2 rear rod holders, paddle holder x2. The extra flaring on the bow allows for a dryer ride in choppy conditions plus the ability to "cut through" small chop and or swells. The seal on the elite front hatch has been improved (my opinion only) plus has now been fitted with electric tolling motor fitting locations (for those who want one).

Don't know the quoted price in Aus dollars but would recommend the rudder (in NZ ruddered its $1795 with the seat and accessories mentioned above).
regards


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Ian, Welcome aboard mate.

I can't comment on the other SOTS but I took yakkers Swing for a short walk a few months ago. At the time, I was a very strong and loud advocate of the slippery SIKs and the advantages of them (as I saw them)

Taking Yakkers swing for a paddle was a revelation to me. These are a fine boat with plenty of speed, very stable and comfortable and truly, a pleasure to paddle. I cannot readily think of any cons in this boat apart from the fact that it is made of plastic. That is a personal thing with me in that just don't like it.

I would very respectfully suggest that you at least take a swing for a paddle before you decide on any other boat.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Great piece of work there Red,

Great reading and very imformation.


----------

